# Falsche Eingabe des Benutzernamens - höhere Abrechnung ???



## Marilyn (21 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

mich treibt bereits ein Weilchen folgende Frage um:

Ein IbC-Anbieter zeigt auf (mindestens) zwei seiner Tarif-Websites den folgenden Hinweis (welcher auf der einen Website auch noch bei den FAQ gut versteckt ist, so daß man ihn womöglich gar nicht findet, bevor man sich für den gewählten Tarif anmeldet),

daß man unbedingt den richtigen Benutzernamen und das richtige Passwort eingeben soll, da er sonst den (eigentlich gewünschten) Tarif sonst nicht abrechnen könne. Bei falscher oder unvollständiger Eingabe des Benutzernamens würden sonst 1,49 Ct./Min. berechnet. 

Meiner Auffassung nach sind Benutzername und Paßwort bzw. die Kombination aus beidem dazu da, (mißbräuchlichen) Zugriff bei fehlerhafter Eingabe zu verhindern, indem man schlicht und einfach abgewiesen und auf die falsche Schreibweise hingewiesen wird. 

In diesem Fall aber kommt man trotz evtl. irrtümlich vertippten Benutzernamens ohne Warnung in den entsprechenden Tarif, glaubt, man sei z.B. für 0,2 ct./Min. unterwegs, und muß dann anhand der erst Wochen später eintreffenden Telefonrechnung feststellen, daß ein weit höherer Minutenpreis berechnet wurde. 

Das öffnet doch der Willkür Tür und Tor.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie hier die Rechtslage aussieht? 

Vielen Dank vorab
und Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

*Re: Falsche Eingabe des Benutzernamens - höhere Abrechnung ?*



			
				Marilyn schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Auffassung nach sind Benutzername und Paßwort bzw. die Kombination aus beidem dazu da, (mißbräuchlichen) Zugriff bei fehlerhafter Eingabe zu verhindern...


Das ist (glaube ich) nicht richtig. Es geht nicht um Vorbeugung gegen Missbrauch sondern die Unterscheidung verschiedener Tarife unter Verwendung ein und derselben Einwahlnummer. Somit wäre jeder Nutzer gut beraten, stets darauf zu achten, dass Benutzername und Kennwort richtig eingetragen werden.


----------



## Marilyn (21 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion. Aber erst mal Oops: eigentlich hatte ich meine Frage bei 'Recht und Gesetz' einstellen wollen, mich aber vertan. Bringt das was, wenn ich das jetzt nochmal dort wiederhole?

Nun zu meiner Auffassung: Mir ist schon klar, daß im angesprochenen Fall es dem Provider um die Unterscheidung zwischen den einzelen unter einer gemeinsam Telefon-Nummer angebotenen Tarife geht. Aber nach meinem Rechtsverständnis müßte die falsche Eingabe entweder des Benutzernamens oder des Paßworts eben - wie in anderen Fällen auch - dazu führen, daß man abgewiesen wird und einen neuen Versuch starten kann. Hier aber landet man - und das auch noch völlig ahnungslos - in einem wesentlich teureren Tarif. Wer von uns hat sich denn nicht schon mal vertippt, und sei es nur bei der Groß- bzw. Kleinschreibung. Und nach Zugang kann man das nicht mehr überprüfen.

Theoretisch könnte der angesprochene Provider also auch ggf. 1 Euro pro Minute verlangen und sich dann ins Fäustchen lachen wegen der dusseligen Vertipper.

Der aktuelle Fall war der, daß vor einigen Monaten Smartsurfer-Nutzer eben mit dem Argument höher abgerechnet wurden, daß - unbemerkt - ein sog. speedmanager den Begriff t-online an den Benutzernamen drangehängt haben sollte.

Also mir geht dieses Gebaren gänzlich gegen den Strich.

Herzliche Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## rolf76 (21 Februar 2006)

Noch vor rechtlichen Überlegungen zum "Rantasten" an die Problematik:

Was ist denn der Unterschied zu einem Vertippen beim call-by-call-Telefonieren, wo Du je nach gewählter Nummer ein viel teureres Gespräch führst?

In wessen Sphäre sollte denn die Verantwortung dafür liegen, dass ein Einwahlprogramm die Einwahldaten "eigenmächtig" manipuliert?

Rechtlich wird es wohl auf das Telekommunikationsrecht und die Zuteilungsregeln der Bundesnetzagentur ankommen. Die Bundesnetzagentur hat ein solches System mit verschiedenen Tarifen unter einer Rufnummer in einem Fall unbeanstandet gelassen.


----------



## Marilyn (21 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch vor rechtlichen Überlegungen zum "Rantasten" an die Problematik:
> 
> Was ist denn der Unterschied zu einem Vertippen beim call-by-call-Telefonieren, wo Du je nach gewählter Nummer ein viel teureres Gespräch führst?



Da scheint zunächst mal was dran zu sein. Aber andererseits gibt es beim Telefonieren keinen Benutzernamen und kein Paßwort, und es hat schon immer die Möglichkeit des Verwählens bestanden, Provider hin Provider her, ich kann auch ganz normal mich so verwählen, daß ich anstatt in Stuttgart in Honolulu lande (Extremfall ). Das weiß man einfach. Außerdem merkt man dies relativ unverzüglich, wenn man den falschen Gesprächspartner in der Leitung hat. Und das ist eben in dem von mir zur Diskussion gestellten Fall nicht so.

Der Sinn eines Benutzernamens (und/oder Paßworts) hat für mich bisher darin bestanden, gar nicht erst irgendwo 'rein' zu kommen. In allen anderen mir bisher bekannten Fällen ist das so. Ich bin allerdings nicht allwissend und werde weiter in dieser Richtung forschen.

Ganz besonders - nennen wirs mal - kundenunfreundlich finde ich in dem einen genannten Fall das 'Verstecken' des Hinweises bei den Häufigen Fragen, die man ja wohl nicht aufsucht, wenn man keine dringliche Frage hat.

Bis auf weiteres und vielen Dank fürs Mitüberlegen
Marilyn


----------



## rolf76 (21 Februar 2006)

> Außerdem merkt man dies relativ unverzüglich, wenn man den falschen Gesprächspartner in der Leitung hat. Und das ist eben in dem von mir zur Diskussion gestellten Fall nicht so.


Nicht ganz: Wenn Du die falsche call-by-call-Nummer vorwählst, wirst Du das nicht während des Gesprächs, sondern frühestens mit der Telefonrechnung bemerken.



> Ganz besonders - nennen wirs mal - kundenunfreundlich finde ich in dem einen genannten Fall das 'Verstecken' des Hinweises bei den Häufigen Fragen, die man ja wohl nicht aufsucht, wenn man keine dringliche Frage hat.



Das ist ein weiterer Ansatz: Verletzt der Anbieter seine (vorvertragliche) Hinweispflicht (oder gar Aufklärungspflicht), wenn er "nur" die zum beworbenen Tarif gehörende Nummer und Zugangsdaten veröffentlicht, aber nicht gleichzeitig darauf hinweist, dass die gleiche Nummer mit anderen Zugangsdaten zu einem (teureren) Tarif führt?


----------



## Marilyn (21 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz: Wenn Du die falsche call-by-call-Nummer vorwählst, wirst Du das nicht während des Gesprächs, sondern frühestens mit der Telefonrechnung bemerken.



Einerseits auch wieder richtig, aber andererseits führt man eher selten Telefongespräche über mehrere Stunden, im Netz kann man dagegen schon mal länger sein. Wenn man darüber hinaus noch ein modernes Telefon hat, kann man zumindest unmittelbar nach dem Gespräch sehen, daß man sich vertan hat und paßt das nächste mal besser auf. Wichtiger aber ist, daß es immerhin bei vielen Telefonprovidern eine Tarifansage gibt - und ich versuche immer nur solche zu verwenden - und daß im Interesse der Verbraucher bereits mehrfach gefordert wurde, dies zur Pflicht zu machen. Eben daß ein solcher Irrtumsfall erst gar nicht eintritt. 



> Das ist ein weiterer Ansatz: Verletzt der Anbieter seine (vorvertragliche) Hinweispflicht (oder gar Aufklärungspflicht), wenn er "nur" die zum beworbenen Tarif gehörende Nummer und Zugangsdaten veröffentlicht, aber nicht gleichzeitig darauf hinweist, dass die gleiche Nummer mit anderen Zugangsdaten zu einem (teureren) Tarif führt?



Außerdem ist es ja in diesem Fall nicht so, daß man durch Verwechselung der den einzelnen Tarifen zugeordneten Benutzernamen in einen anderen, eigentlich nicht gewünschten hineingelangt - so aufpassen sollte man natürlich, daß man keine Daten verwechselt. Sondern ein x-beliebiger Fehler führt zu einer höheren Abrechnung, und wohlgemerkt immer, ohne daß man davon erfährt.

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

Marilyn schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtiger aber ist, daß es immerhin bei vielen Telefonprovidern eine Tarifansage gibt


Dem ist eben nicht so. Auch im offenen CbC ist man dem Tarifdjungel ohnmächtig ausgesetzt. Eben habe ich z. B. ein Telefonat über die inteliFON mit der Vor-Vorwahl 01045 geführt, ohne Tarifansage. Interessenhalber notiere ich mir dabei den angezeigten Preis.

Die Diskussion an sich dreht sich hier im Kreis. Der Anbieter gibt Dir alles an die Hand, damit Du Dich als Kunde sicher fühlen kannst. Ein gewisseses Restrisiko bleibt natürlich auf beiden Seiten. Es könnte ja auch sein, dass Du später behauptest, falsche Informationen erhalten zu haben und der Anbieter mit erhöhten Kosten zusehen muss, dass er seine paar Cent rein bekommt, nur damit er glaubwürdig am Markt verbleibt.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Februar 2006)

*Re: Falsche Eingabe des Benutzernamens - höhere Abrechnung ?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Marilyn schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wird die Passworteingabe bei Windows nicht aus-gesternt, so dass hier die Erkennung einer Fehleingabe gar nicht möglich ist? Ausserdem: Benutzername zur Tarif-Differenzierung mag noch sinnvoll sein, Passwort nicht mehr, da es ja als Test eines richtigen Benutzernamens dient, und bei nicht passendem Benutzernamen und Passwort selbst vom naivsten IBC Anbieter von einem Eingabefehler auszugehen ist.

IMHO ist dies auch mit Blick auf §312e BGB höchst fraglich (but IANAL):


> 1) Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden
> 1. 	 angemessene, wirksame und zugängliche technische Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit deren Hilfe der Kunde Eingabefehler vor Abgabe seiner Bestellung erkennen und berichtigen kann


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2006)

*Re: Falsche Eingabe des Benutzernamens - höhere Abrechnung ?*



			
				Marilyn schrieb:
			
		

> Ein IbC-Anbieter


Nun wäre es der Diskussion dienlich, zu erfahren, über welchen Anbieter mit welchem Tarif wir hier überhaupt reden. Womöglich bringt ein Blick in dessen AGB noch etwas mehr Erleuchtung.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

*Anbieter*

Ich würde mal sagen, aber das ist nur ne Vermutung, dass es dabei um Callandonet Special geht... Und was man von Callando zu halten hat, sieht man wohl beim Stöbern in Avanio und Weiterem...


----------



## Marilyn (22 Februar 2006)

Moin,

in der Tat meine ich diese Firma, und zwar sowohl in Form von quickdial als auch von callisa (callandonet).

In den AGB von quickdial, die ich eben mal überflogen habe, finde ich nichts zu diesem merkwürdigen Passus auf der Website.

Im Fall quickdial, wo im Herbst letzten Jahres beim Tarif Aktiv 1 falsch abgerechnet wurde, sollte ja sogar eine angeblich (tatsächlich aber nicht) vorhandene Software für den angeblich falschen Benutzernamen verantwortlich gewesen sein, d.h. ich könnte mich als Nutzer noch so sehr bemühen, den Namen richtig einzugeben, aber irgendeine Software auf meinem PC würde ihn ohne mein Wissen verändern. Wo gibts denn sowas?

Ich habe bisher einen solchen Passus auch noch auf keiner anderen Tarif-Seite gefunden.

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## rolf76 (22 Februar 2006)

312e BGB passt leider nicht, da Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen und das geschäftsmäßige Erbringen von Telekommunikationsdiensten keine Teledienste oder Mediendienste sind (so ausdrücklich § 2 TDG).


----------



## rolf76 (23 März 2006)

Dieser Beitrag von Gast Wolfgaengle (dortiger Thread geschlossen) könnte etwas zur Diskussion beitragen:



			
				Wolfgaengle schrieb:
			
		

> *Betreff: Die selbe Einwahlnummer, aber verschiedene Preise.*
> 
> Ist da was faul?????????????http://www.dumpnet.de/pages/zugang.htm
> dump:net X-SURF
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2006)

ja, Rolf, könnte... :stumm:


----------



## Marilyn (24 März 2006)

Hallo,

leider trägt das Zitat nicht zur Aufhellung bei, es listet ja lediglich den dubiosen Gebührenhinweis, auf den ich mich bezogen habe.

Im onlinekostenforum wurde der Hinweis bzw. das damit verbundene Verfahren von einem Poster zumindest als 'rechtsunwirksam' bezeichnet, zu recht, wie ich meine, da dies dem Provider die Möglichkeit eröffnet, völlig willkürlich zu verfahren: Der Nutzer hat keinerlei Möglichkeit nachzuweisen, daß er seinen Benutzernamen korrekt eingegeben hat. Und in einem Rechtsverhältnis hat Willkür keinen Platz.

Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen und das ganze spätestens dann als 'rechtswidrig' bezeichnen, wenn - wie im Fall aktiv 1 geschehen - eine zu hohe Abrechnung (1,49 ct./Min.) damit 'gerechtfertigt' wird, daß eine Software irgendetwas an den Benutzernamen drangehängt hat, eine Software, die allerdings keiner der Betroffenen verwendet hat. Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, als was ich dieses Verhalten bezeichnen würde ...

Leider scheint sich bisher keine offizielle Stelle für diese Geschichte zu interessieren. Wir Forenteilnehmer sind ja inzwischen gewarnt. Was aber mit all denen, die noch nicht darüber bescheid wissen ?

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## DNA2 (24 März 2006)

Marilyn schrieb:
			
		

> Wir Forenteilnehmer sind ja inzwischen gewarnt. Was aber mit all denen, die noch nicht darüber bescheid wissen ?


Die kommen demnächst auch hierher, wetten?!


----------



## Marilyn (1 September 2006)

*AW: Falsche Eingabe des Benutzernamens - höhere Abrechnung ???*

Meldung:

Am 29.08. meldet teltarif  http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw35/s22913.html  
 Seite 2: http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw35/s22913.html?page=2

"callando hat auf unsere Nachfrage hin uns gegenüber angekündigt, ab dem 1. September von der Praxis abzusehen, bei falschen Benutzerdaten einen erhöhten Minutenpreis von 1,49 Cent zu berechnen. Dies betrifft auch die Internet-by-Call-Zugänge der Creatos GmbH (dump:net und Surf666), Flashnet und avanio, für die callando neben den technischen auch die Abrechnungsdienstleistungen übernommen hat. Nutzer, die falsche Einwahldaten angeben, sollen dann keine Verbindung mehr zum Internet aufbauen können. Stattdessen erhalten sie eine Fehlermeldung, die sie über die Ursache der fehlgeschlagenen Interneteinwahl informiert."

Na also, es geht doch!!!

Grüße
Marilyn


----------

